

The Newcomb Problem - which answer is obviously right? - btilly
http://www.greylabyrinth.com/puzzle/puzzle014

======
btilly
The fact that there is no agreed upon answer to this deceptively simple
problem is one of the oddest things I've learned about probability theory.

Though I must confess, I find it so blindingly obvious that it is better to
just take box A that I have to work to understand people who would prefer both
boxes.

------
drKarl
The "solution" is quite more interesting and amusing that the problem itself.

